# riding lawn mowers for short people



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been around as long or longer than Murray lawn tractors. They historically have a bad reputation for not holding up too long.

We have a 2004 18 HP Husqvarna that we bought brand new. While it has had some work beyond normal maintenance, that lawn tractor has been to Hades and back. You wouldn't believe what it had to cut for three years, until we got the John Deer sub-compact.

Do NOT buy a Zero Turn, no matter what anyone tries to tell you. If that it is your only piece of equipment, it has to multi task (pull trailers, sometimes). Zero Turns can't do that, plus they are really risky business on hills and worse if the hill is wet.

That all said, here is a Popular Mechanics review of nine pieces of lawn mowing equipment.

Lawn Tractor Reviews - Compare Lawn Tractors

Look at their tractor reviews. Buy the best & biggest horsepower you can afford. Buy the biggest cut mower deck you can get. We have a 50" cut on our Husky, that big of a mowing deck isn't as common these days.

keep the oil & filter changed in it so it will last. We write the date on the small tractor but the big tractors have hour meters that help us keep track of the last oil change

Learn how to change the mower blades and buy a spare set right when you buy the tractor. Make the dealership throw them in the deal for you

Good luck on your quest


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

We just purchased the John Deer riding mower and so far so good. We have a couple steep hills and if you position your body properly it handles it quite well. I'm 5'2" and I can reach the pedals. The only downside is if you hit a bumpy section, because I'm so light it does throw me out of the seat the odd time and it did shut the mower off. That was me being speedy though and having it full throttle, now I just slow down for those parts and all is good. The biggest thing I wish they would change is the position of the cruise control though. It's located right at your knee and when you hit the bumps it smacks right into my knee. I know wrap my leg up so it doesn't get so bruised up.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

I know a few people who are about 5'-0" that use this mower

Rear Engine Rider Lawn Mower | Snapper Lawn Mowers

I had one once I purchased used and it was a great mower, Super easy to change blades for sharpening and the belt if ever needed.

I used mine for 6 years and never a problem, even tho the things was 15 years old when I bought it.....lol...

BTW, they work very well on hills, even of you go sideways on the hill instead of the correct way 

.


----------



## walkinthewalk (Jul 23, 2008)

SouthernTrails said:


> I know a few people who are about 5'-0" that use this mower
> 
> Rear Engine Rider Lawn Mower | Snapper Lawn Mowers
> 
> ...


Who does that --------- mow a hill the correct way


----------

